# Question about Weather...



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

My coop is not totally done yet (I put pictures down in the coop section) basically we still have a tarp over the roof and have to get the shingles on, and the siding on two sides one of which is the chicken door side. The chickens right now can come and go through the big double doors in the front of the coop but the chicken door has a piece of plywood over it to keep critters out until the actual door is there.

Yesterday we had a risk of severe thunderstorms so I kept chickens in their coop as I was concerned about the wind if we did have severe storms. Today it is raining pretty hard. I don't really want them in their coop for another day but I am concerned about weather as I can't leave the big front doors open if its pouring out as the inside of the coop will get soaked... They can get under the coop to get out of the rain if they want but they won't be able to get in the chicken door until at least this weekend.. (hope springs eternal) thus they won't have access to their coop if I let them out. 

So the question is... would you let them out or keep them in. they are young still at about 7 weeks of age. 

thoughts please


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I would not put them out in the pouring rain at 7 weeks old. At this age they will get soaked , catch a chill, and possibly get sick or die. I would either keep them indoors for a couple days or figure out somewhere else to enclose them for a couple days.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

thank you that was what my brain was thinking... but I wanted to be sure... I would be less concerned if they had access to the dry coop but until that door is done... 

thanks so much... looks like chickens will be in another day... maybe I should rent them a movie


----------

